
Are Uber and Lyft Cutting into Metro’s Ridership? - Dowwie
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/are-uber-and-lyft-cutting-into-metros-ridership/2017/12/03/99af8676-d54b-11e7-95bf-df7c19270879_story.html
======
bob_theslob646
> Uber and Lyft have billed themselves as complements to transit, but in
> Metro’s case, gains by the apps have coincided with service declines that
> have sent tens of thousands of commuters seeking more reliable alternatives.

Still, data compiled from several studies in multiple cities suggests that
among customers hailing rides instead of using another form of transportation,
15 percent to 30 percent would have used mass transit if not for the apps

That's not good.

